# Brewers Paint Centre.....Emulsion



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Bloody Fantastic.

After a bad experience with B&Q Valspar (like water) I popped into my local Brewers, not only was it cheaper (mixed to a Farrow and Ball colour) but the quality was brilliant.

First time in one and the range of stuff they do is great, wallpapers from all the designers brands etc.

Never going to B&Q again.


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Brewers is great my father in law uses them for his large firm.
he actually rents a building to Brewers


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm in the trade so always use Brewers for my materials. You're getting better quality Trade products that work and cover better than the retail stuff from the likes of Homebase/B&Q


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Was it actually leyland paint you used or Brewers own?


----------



## gordonpuk (Mar 14, 2010)

In the decorating world not the 'house bashing'
(Equivalent of detailing -vs- £5 car wash)
Benjamin Moore the American company are making a big impact
with the Pro decorators.
https://www.benjaminmoorepaint.co.uk/

Sample of what's being talked about
http://www.craigbrooksdecorating.co.uk/blog/2016/1/28/benjamin-moore-aura-matte-emulsion

painterspitstop (their version of DW)
http://www.painterspitstop.com/threads/benjamin-moore-paint.8384/

PS: I am not associated with anything in the world of paint or paint retailing
just a keen DIY'r


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

I was surprised by how poor the Valspar stuff was, 5 coats and it was still patchy just covering magnolia.

1 coat of Albany covered it, Farrow and Ball Brassica colour mixed onsite, perfect match too.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Alfieharley1 said:


> Was it actually leyland paint you used or Brewers own?


Albany...I think that's their brand, £20.78 for 2.5L Matt, perfect match to the £38 Farrow and Ball (was out of stock of this)


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Yep Brewers sell Albany as their own brand. There is also a file with all the recipes for F&B colours to be matched into Dulux the staff should have as well


----------



## Dean_82 (Feb 21, 2007)

Albany is produced by Crown and is a trade quality product. 

I'm really pleased you had a good experience!


----------

